# ISIS Colchester Mommy's Birth Club



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

A place for the ISIS mommy's (and daddy's) to chat about their little miracles


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

just bookmarking and see who else posts here. 

Love Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't think i should be in here at all


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello!!!!

thought i'd be on my own! Please stay hun


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

HI Lisa 

Everyone is welcome here   It just means that the baby talk is kept to a minimum on the main clinic TTC thread  

Rachel


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

but i'm not even a mummy yet......


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Can I come in here too I might not be a Mummy but I want to know how my friends are doing with their babies/pregnancys


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - the more the merrier!!     Sorry about your bloods hun. Constant trps to the hosp are draining i know. Glad you feel like you are being looked after. Off to baby clinic tom to get Alfie weighed, too much of a wimp to go on my own so i've roped Shelley into coming with me. Thought though that there is one at the Arc and Sarah might like to go with me in future. I will text her soon and ask her. Thanks for her number hun. you take care.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all tricky so sorry you have to go through all of this    

Lisa wont be that long hun it soon goes

Cleo hope Alfie has put some weight on for you tomorrow.

Well i've had enough today Been a nice day got some lovely presents and cards but the best one was my mummy card.Keith had even painted her feet yesterday so he could put her footprints in it.I was so touched.Feeling tired as had family over for 6 hours.Am glad they have gone now.Better dash as think she has just dirtyed her nappy xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI ladies,

Not sure if this board will work do you guys want to post on here? Feels weird.

But as I'm not aloud to share this on the other board.
Faith had a fab time at the kid's milkshake show she saw Fifi, bumble, pepper pig all sorts. She kept saying there talking and is there more. Highly reconmend it when yours are bigger.

Cleo;
How is Alfie doing? Has your health visiter said anything about baby massage classes? We had them free at the health clinic for 6 weeks met most of Faiths friends there and we still meet up every week.

Lisa:
How did your midwife visit go. Did she get the heartbeat nice and easy? How is the sickness doing?

Tricksy:
Of course you can come on here. Hope the bloods sort them self out. So you can move on.

Sooty:
Sounds like you had a busy day! I would sit down and put your feet up now with lo and dh.

Take care all
Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks girls   

Ah Liz that must of been so sweet with Faith, is the first time she's been to a show??  bless her

Sooty - no wonder you are shattered, thats a lot of visitors, it must be so hard for the first couple of weeks with the never ending stream of people. hope that you manage to get some sleep tonight   you should get a parcel tomorrow  

Cleo - good luck at the clinic tomorrow, I am sure that Alfie has put on lots of weight   I'm sure that Sarah would like to come with you, she could do with some support as well as she says just the thought of doing it on your own is scary! 

Lisa - so glad that you had your mind put at rest today   its nice chatting on **  

ok gotta go and feed hubby

lots of love and be back laters

xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lz - does feel wierd, i know. Guess we'll get used to it. I am going to baby clinic tom and they said i can sign up for baby massage there so i will. I think Alfie will like it and i agree it will be a good way of making new friends. Glad faith enjoyed her show, sounds like fun. I actually watched Peppa pig today, not sure Alfie cared it was on though     DH taken Alfie out tonight so i am off to bed!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all

Vicky, the clinic at the Ark is good but be prepared, you now have to weigh the baby yourself, and if it gets busy you can get in a pickle if the baby decides to wee on the scales and you are rushing to get nappy and clothes back on   Baby massage is great, I did it with James, and it is good for relaxing you and baby. You did make me laugh about watching Peppa Pig! 

Tricksy, so sorry you are being messed around by all the to-ing and fro-ing to the hospital. I am glad to hear they are looking after you well though.

Liz, glad you had a good time at the show, I wanted to take James but I think he thinks he is a bit too old for all that now.

Lisa, I am sure you will pick up loads of tips before your baby comes along, have you started taking notes??  

Debs, have you decided about which scan to go to? Will you be seeing both consultants throughout the pregnancy?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - sounds like you are really being tested at the moment - i really feel for you  

Cleo - good luck tomorrow with Alfie - love Julias advice about weighing the babies - specially boys, the do wee directly at you LOL

Julia - hope you are beginning to enjoy your summer hols - im sure it cant be easy with a five year old and a baby - if you need some company i will send Ben over LOL

Sooty - glad you had a fab birthday  

Lisa - great news with your midwife appointment - roll on the baby starting to kick  

Liz - sounds like Faith had fun today - it was Barney when Ben was a babe! 

Had a bit of a drama tonight - my step son has been arrested for shop lifting and DH had to go to the station while they take a statement - his lousy lazy mother dosent want to know - im really concerend about him cos this is the second time, its always alcohol and he ran away from home 2months ago - he is clearly not happy   Kids hay??

Anyway am off to watch tv with ds - had to get him some new shoes today as he is doing work experience next week £65    never spend that on meself  

Night night all


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say hello to every1. This is sooooo weird. 

Tricksy - Hunny, I've been thinking of u lots and just wanted to send u     Although I should b posting this on the other thread  

Ems - £65   Hope they last him a lifetime  

Sooty - So pleased u had a lovely birthday  

Liz - We'll have to get together soon, as soon as the sun returns that is   Glad Faith had a brill time.

Lisa - Are u starting to enjoy the pregnancy yet? Still knicker checking?   I said it won't stop until u have ur little bundle.

Julia - Are we ever gonna meet up for a coffee?  

Cleo - Isaac was laid on the floor once with no nappy on and he managed to aim straight at Dans mouth   Good luck with the weigh in  

I've got Isaac a lovely shirt and waistcoat for the wedding. The shirt is pale pink with a grey pinstriped waistcoat and a pale pink and cerise striped tie. Just need to find some nice trousers for him now. Still need to get Dans suit and the boys trousers. Then I think we're all sorted.

Love Jo Jo xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone Nastasha went 5 hours last night wooo hooo.Was well chuffed she then went back down at 430 and is still asleep now.Hope this is a pattern forming and not just a one off.Makes such a difference having a good night sleep.

When did you all tell the ISIS about your baby being born as they said back when I had treatment they wanted to know the end result.I may take her in for a visit but time it nearer 1pm so it's nearer their tea breaks as dont want to upset people who are sitting there going through treatment xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooty, well done to Natasha! Glad you are feeling a bit more human! Sleep deprivation is awful   I would not worry too much when you take her in, I am sure if I was sitting in the waiting room for a consultation I would be happy to see proof that their treatment works.

Jo Jo, I know, what are we like?? Are you busy in the lead up to your wedding or shall we arrange a date? It will be Christmas otherwise by the time we get round to it!

Right must get on. Alex has started pulling himself up on the furniture and has favourite passtime is trying to pull the DVD on the floor. Can't wait to get him his first pair of shoes!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

sooty30 said:


> When did you all tell the ISIS about your baby being born as they said back when I had treatment they wanted to know the end result.I may take her in for a visit but time it nearer 1pm so it's nearer their tea breaks as dont want to upset people who are sitting there going through treatment xx


They already know   I told Julie the day Natasha was born as I was up there. They would be over the moon to see her I know. I've seen a few babies up there while I've been waiting for my appt


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Sooty - We had a form to fill in, to let them know what the outcome was. We took Isaac in when he was about 2months old I think. Terry said he still finds it hard to relate the cells he sees to the babies when there here. 

Mo - What day is better for u? My only problem is that I can only get to Ipswich town centre. But I'm available all week. Ems are u up for a coffee too? Maybe a sit in the park with a picnic? Of course any1 else is invited too. 



 to every1 else

Jo Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all

feelng a bit stressed out about today. Alfie had a good night but he fed at 6.30 whch means really he needs feeding at 10.30 but this is when i have to go to clinic!! Planning on feeding him in a moment, i know its early but not sure what else to do   Also worried about going nto town as i will have to feed him, change hm, wnd him and deal with him being sick all in a public place!! Shelley has tried to reassure me but i'm still panicing!!

Julai - arrrrggghhhhhh!!! I hope i can cope weighing him myself, what a pain! Also now having a panic over what he should wear so he's not too cold or hot. I need to get a grip. 

Rght will pop back later

Love cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, oh babe I remember those feelings. I found the most calming place is Williams and Griffins, get yourself a coffee, feed him or there is a private little room next to the loos for feeding/changing etc. Don't worry about feeding him at the clinic. There are loads of other mums around and the health visitors so if you need any help there is always someone there to give you a hand. Hope it goes well, will be thinking about you xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:
I was bricking it when we first went out and had to feed as Faith used to puke lots. We put a cloth over the side of are selfs as a crash mat to catch the puke!!!!!! Alfie is doing well if hes going 4 hours between feeds Faith was 3/4months before she would but then she only woke once at night so couldn't complain to much. Good luck at the wiegh in.

Little mo:
They was a poster for "Chitty,chitty,bang,bang" on the stage Which I love the film so may see if Faith would sit through it.

Jojo:
I would be up for meeting up in Ipswich. Off tues wed next week and mon tues wed the week after if they suit any one.

Lisa:
Have you started buying any maternity clothes yet. I found going up a size in primark was cheaper.

Debs:
Any symtoms yet? Has it sunk in?

Tricksy:
Hope they cut your fields soon why the grounds not to hard.

Sooty:
Faith only ever woke once in the night and was going through by 8w But is an early riser now at 6.30!!!!! Hope Natasha keeps it up for your sanity.

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oooh Sooty - take Natasha up at about 12:15 today - then I can meet you both


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just popped on to say hope little alfie gets on well at the weigh clinic and you get on ok in town, sure everything will be fine    Will this be your first time driving? x

Angel - what a nightmare for you, will your DH have a chat with his son and maybe his ex to sort things out?

Sooty- glad you're able to get some zzzz's - think it's really important as you need your rest too x

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo you will be fine hun just take your time,Easy for me to say I haven't been anywhere by myself yet and still have Keith off work for another 17 days.He has been such a help bless him dont mind doing all the cooking cleaning and ironing and changing Natasha at night.Will miss him loads when he is gone.Am now starting to feel like I want to do a little more.

Cvru would love to come up there today but got my midwife comming in for last vivist before handing me over to the health visitor and they never tell you what time they may come.If she comes in the hour then maybe we can xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> Angel - what a nightmare for you, will your DH have a chat with his son and maybe his ex to sort things out?


Yes hun he gave him a good talking to - he is now on police bail  - dh and his ex dont really communicate so dont expect he will say anything to her all though i think he should but equally dont relish him communicating with her at all but understand that sometimes he has to - its very complicated and sometimes i wish i didnt have this baggage to contend with. How are you by the way?

Jojo - would love to meet up - do you want to go next thursday? i could take you if you like 

Cleo -good luck today with Alfie

Julia -


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Ems hun, thank you for the offer of the lift, but I can't do Thursdays, blooming WW's   Can u do 1 day in Ipswich with Liz and and Little Mo?

Liz I'm free all the time. so whichever day u want, Little Mo, any of the days Liz has mentioned?

Jo xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy I just want to say a huge thankyou fro the 2 dresses and cards i'ts very very kind of you.I'm so touched,And I love them you will come to have a cuddle soon.I'm happy to drive to you but will be while as not allowed to drive at the moment.
Debs also thankyou again for your present again she will be using them soon.
And for thanks for all the cards I recieved i'm so touched as you have all been so kind to me and I have only known you a short time and it really does feel like I have known you for yearsxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

You are more than welcome hun   I got one in a bigger size, it should be colder by the time she fits in it so the tights will be welcomed!!! 

I'll sort out coming to see you soon. Let your visitors calm down and my stuff sort itself out and we'll make a date xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:
How was the weigh in? Hope he has put on some weight and didn't wee every where.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi all,

i've had a really good day!! |All thanks to Shelley mind you, she was fab and i was so glad she came with me, it made it so much easier and gave me lots of confidence.

Liz - Alfie now weighs 6lb 14 oz so he's put on nearly 8 oz!!

W & g's was really good for changing and feeding too.

The health visitor said to give Alfie some water, which i have just done, and he hated it   He also has nappy rash so the said leave him out of his nappy, also jus tried that and he weed and pooed!! hmmmm i'll try again tom.    

Hope everone else has had a good day??

Shelley - can't thank u enough for today hun    

Lots of love to everyone

Cleo xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo glad today went well and Alfie has put the weight on that is really postive news.I had Natasha weighed today by midwife and she is now almost 6lb 13oz nearly back up to her birth weight as she had lost a few oz's by day 5 which they say is normal so now been signed over to the health visitor.
Is the meet going ahead next week as I may come.Keith said he will drop me off if i'm up to going xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Quick question - is it ok for me to chat on here - with not having a baby but having a 15year old? am a bit confused but am a mummy still


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just sat reading and realised, Isaac is a little boy now and not a baby  He weighs over 24lb   ur babies would look so tiny against him. He through his 1st paddy an hour ago and now he is sleeping it off   tears and everything. All the things u have to look forward too   Well done Cleo, on getting Alfie weighed. I always felt as though people were watching me, but their all to busy with their own little bundles, enjoy him and don't worry about what other people may or may not b saying.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Em

I don't see y not, I'm sure anyone can post on here. I think if we can keep baby chat on here and not on the other thread and show our support on the other thread then if anyone of the other thread want to come here thats fine. If that all makes sense   I just want every1 to b happy  

Love as always Jo Jo xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

im not a mummy but i suppose i could be a second mummy to alfie     

cleo,hi babe i had a lovely day with u and alfie today very very funny he is amazing and i love him sooooo much     and yes we would make a good lasbian couple    we worked well today see it wasnt that bad,but u must stop beating urself up over everything u are amazing and a fantastic mum u are doing a fantastic job with him,gonna stop now dont want to give u a big head     love u lots hunny.xx

sooty,hello my sweet so pleased natasha slept well lastnite i have a card here that i will post but vicky said she was going to arrange to come see u and would u mind if i tag along when she does??hope u had a fantastic birthday


lots of love


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sooty,hun i wont be going to the meet im feeling very upset and sad about all the other stuff but i wont go into it on here lots of love to u and natasha.xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - woohoo thats fantastic that Natasha has put weight back on, you must be very pleased and relieved 

Cleo - sounds like you too had a fantastic day   I'm so glad that you enjoyed it and its given you more confidence   you are a fantastic Mummy, you need to stop worrying.......yeh right    

Jojo -   your baby is a big boy now    his outfit for your wedding sounds lovely  

Em - I don't see why you can't come on here, I am   

Shelley - sounds like you enjoyed today as much as Cleo, so are you two up to something we don't know about  

Liz - I have visions of Faith projectile vomitting  

Cvru - how are you doing?? are you feeling ok?? 

Bhopes - bet your holiday is like a distant memory now. I'm desperate for a holiday, everyone seems to be going away and they all seem so brown. Even my waxer commented that she's never seen my legs so white  

Julia - how is Alex's mountaineering going??  

I rang the hospital for my results and spoke or rather tried to speak to a nurse. The lady I spoke to was helpful in the respect that she gave me the note from the Cons, still got to carry on with 48hr bloods but couldn't give me the levels as she doesn't have access to the computer   she said no one was about and they would give them to me on Saturday, erm I don't think so!! I'm going to ring back later and see if I can speak to someone else  

Lots of love and hugs


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Right, DH gone to the driving range and Alfie has settled (fingers crossed) after a feed.

went looking for a swiming costume today too as i want to get fit and lose the 2 stone i have put on. Couldn't find anything to fit me   My boobs are huge, as is my tum. really strange shopping for a completely dfferent figure. Kept looking at things that i would normally be able to wear. Came home and ordered loads off the next website, so we'll see. Also looking to join a slimming club, but the trouble is at the moment i'm so busy with ALfie i don't get chance to eat properly.

Angel - can't beleive what has happened wth your step son. How old is he??  Are you close to him at all??  I guess people are right when they say the worry never ends.

Shelley -  

Julai - thanks for the advice on w & G , what a grea place to feed and change your baby. Food was good too, they were serving roast dinners!

Jojo  - wowo, Isaac is massive, well comnpared to Alfe anyway!! Can't wait til Alfie s that big!! The HV commented that he was long today, hope he's tall lke his dad.

Sooty - i have a card for you but like everthing else i haven't got round to writing in it let alone sending it!! Will try to do it b4 she reaches her first birthday    Good news about her weight.


Liz - baby weigh in was good as we were the only ones there! So the hv were there to help me, soon got really busy though. He didnt wee thank god. They said to put vasaline on his sore bottom, have you ever done this??

Tricksy - any news on your bloods hun? Thinking of you.

I'm crackered tonight. Can't beleive how quickly the days go. 

Love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy  - our posts crossed.     That's rubbish about your results!! How long can they keep you hanging on b4 they decide to do something?? I hope you get your results tonight. Can't beleive they think you can just forget the results and get on with it until saturday.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

This is what I asked the doc today and she said she didn't know as she's never come across this before    I'm going to ring the hospital back around 7.30 after they've changed shifts, think they do this at 7


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Think it is about 7, fro what i can remmber about my time in hosp.



Anyone going to watch The world's oldest mums tonight??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

what side is it on?? isn't the woman about 70 or something??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Found it, channel 4 9 o'clock...might do, hope to be in bed by then


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Might tape it and watch it during the night feeds. I saw a 72 yr old woman o there going for ivf.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

that is terrible


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I saw something on gmtv this morning.The 72 year old wanting to use doner eggs or something.I guess your longing never goes but realisticly who will look after it in 10 years time and thats if she even makes it to 80 xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

I've seen that advertised am going to watch it tonight


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just rang the hospital, my bloods have come down    410.3 thank *%$* for that, fingers crossed it keeps coming down. Now realise why they want to do my bloods again on Saturday, phew so relieved   this is a drop of 80 so a decent decent


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

yeah Tricksy whoop whoop


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Don't know how many of you will remember me   I only joined the ISIS thread 5 months b4 we got our BFP and have to say (maybe because i hadn't met most of you or become as much a part of the group as most) that i felt quite uncomfortable posting on there afterwards (mainly due to others who were going through TX at the same time and didn't get a BFP as i know how horrid i could sometimes feel when someone i was TTC with achieved their BFP and i was kinda left behind) 

Soooooooooo anyway i for one am really excited about this new thread and hope that i can get to re-know you all again   
I'm also so happy and excited to see how many newly pregnant/mummys there are from the ISIS thread!!! It was only Liz, Sam & me when i was having TX!!! This fills me with a warm fuzzy feeling that i'm sure all of the lovely ISIS ladies will eventually migrate over here      

Tricksy~ Will be nice to keep in touch on here too instead of just on **    Fab fab fab news on ur bloods too hunny      

Hope i haven't waffled on too much   

Sam xXx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - what a relief for you - you poor thing its been so hard for you and si  

Cleo - i remember only to well what it was like trying to find time for simple things - having a shower was a nightmare - just as you think baby is asleep they start up again - but the time does go sooooooo fast - fast forward on 15years and the worry still does not go - and yes then the added stress of step kids - we arent particularly close - but he is part of my family and i dont think he gets the care he deserves - but who am i to say   ................ as for your shape - YOU HAVE JUST HAD A BABY WOMAN!!!!!    

Not sure if i want to watch that programme about older mums or not! i mean Bourne have a cut off age of 43 - there must be a sensible reason for that


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Great to see you back hun    hope that you are ok and your gorgeous little girl is growing well


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks sweetie


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel - showers, what are they     I know i shouldn't worry about y figure, but f i don't  know i'll just forget about it. Also have a few things coming up like a weddng and spa day.

Sammoon - good to see you on here hun. 

Lisa - you can fill us in on the programme hun!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Cleo~ Alfie is such a little cutie   Bless you thinking of ur figure already!! Sure the only thing i could think about for the first couple of months was eating and sleeping!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sammon - Ahhhhhh sleeeeeeppppppp zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz   

Tricksy - fab news hun!!!!!!!!! Wooohooooo!! Glad you got to talk to someone who knows what they are doing!!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

oh no......................i can't keep up   

lots of love 

kittyx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Samonthemoon,
Nice to see you on here, How is isabelle, Is she weening well. Is she on the move? Faith was 10months before she started crawling and I used to worry that she was behind her friends but then when she did start I wanted her to stay still again.

Cleo:
Glad the weigh in went well. It's amazing how long it takes to do the simplist things when you have a little one. With the you losing the weight you have all the nice little bugs he will catch in his first year thats how I lost mine 1st in a week with a sickness bug haha

Jojo. 
I totaly know what you mean about are little ones not being babies anymore Faith has been out of nappies a month now!!!!

Em:
Of course you can come on here. Can't belive ben is 15, You will have the worry of cars soon!!!!! What are his plans for the future does he no what job he wants?

Tricksy:
I'm so pleased the blood have come down lots by sat they should be right down then maybe you wont have to keep going to the hospital.

Lisa:
Im going to watch the progam.

Julia;
How is James doing at school does he have a favorite thing to do. Alex's sounds like he will be walking by his first birthday scary where has that year gone!!!!!!

Kitty:
HAHAHAHA

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thankfully i can safely say the sleep thing gets better after a few month     Gotta say the first 2 wks were HELL sleep wise     

Liz~ Isabelle is great thanks. She has been comando crawling since about 5 1/2 months and is super fast now!! She can get on hands and knees but just rocks herself back and forward, does a couple of steps then decides it's easier to just comando around    She weaned amazingly easily thankfully..... we started at 4 months with just little tastes ect then at 6 months introduced finger foods and have never looked back   WOW on Faith being out of nappies!!! Thats brilliant!! 

Julia~ Time just seems to be flying!! 

Shelley~ Slightly jelous of Cleo now.... having second mummys to help out is such a god send  

Hellos to everyone else  

Could we have some pics of all the bubbas please?? Would be nice to see how they are all progressing as the thread goes along  

Sam xXx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, for those of you that don't read the original thread any more, I am copying my post from this earlier.

Following on from Cathie's thread, as you have all probably guessed by now, I was also one of the people concerned that the amount of baby talk MAY be hard to read for some of those suffering with infertility. I mentioned it to a couple of other people who felt the same way, and it turns out that at least 5 of the regular members of the thread felt this way to some degree. As Cathie said, the moderator was only asked to intervene in a friendly way to gently remind people what this board is primarily for, to give advice and assistance for those trying to conceive. I got involved purely with everyones best interests at heart, and not for one minute did I think it would turn into this mess, where people are denying themselves the help and support these deserve from such previously good friends.

I think the time has come for me to leave FF. I apologise to everybody who is feeling hurt and upset, but please believe me when I say the intention was to help people, not cause hurt and anguish.

Thanks for being such great friends over the last few years and giving me and my family such love and support. I wish you all the love and luck in the world and hope that you may all achieve your dreams.

Love to you all.

Julia, Gordon, James and Alex xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PS, that 72 year old woman had lost the plot last night, bless her


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Julia - Hunny please don't leave. We can still leave our love and support on the other thread. And hopefully help the new mummies on this thread. Maybe there was getting too much baby talk on the the other thread. Im sure all this can b sorted. Every1 on the Isis thread have become such good friends over the years and it would b a shame to lose those friendships. I think we should give this new thread a week or 2 to see how it works and then if people still don't feel comfortable then leave, but at least we will have givien it a chance.

If any1 can makes sense of all that, please let me know   I just don't want people been upset about it.

Love Jo Jo xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all:

jojo
I understand what you are saying hun, and I agree.

Little mo:
I'm sorry you feel it has come to this for you. I hope you find away to stay on here , but if not Good luck to you and your family. The 72yr defernatly has, she is just weird, and what about the Indian families!!!!!!!!

Cleo:
Forgot to say about the nappy rash, I have never put vasiline on it but I use Bepantine(spelling!!) when faith has had it and suacream every change otherwise.

Samonthemoon:
I can't get pics on here as a computer phobic but if I work it out I will good idea.

Take care Lizxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Julia & Liz~ Totally agree... the 72 yr old who was trying to get pregnant was just plain wrong!!! She could only just manage to walk into the consultants office so how on earth did she think she would handle running around after a baby?! 

JoJo~ I agree hun..... although  i do hope you all decide to stay over here too or it'll end up as tonnes of pages of completly random babbling from me to me!!!     

Julia~ Stay and chat a while... this thread might grow on you??  

Sam xXx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sam  no worries I'm staying, we can babble along together, so how many other babblers can we get to stay   every1 is welcome

Jo xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey! I'm around too, don't have a bubs yet, but I do have a puppy who has eaten half our bottom stair this morning...


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Shortie~ It's funny how we go through all the typical stages with babies & furbabies.... like teething   Although think i'd be slightly concerned if Isabelle started to eat half the bottom stair!!      Loads of luck for ur OTD hun.... how r u coping??


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Im OK ta! Keeping busy even though I'm off work. Off for lunch in a bit with MIL, she knows and she's got herself all excited - I keep having to remind her it's not a dead cert though bless her. Although I hope she's right (that family usually are...  )

Yes, defo keep an eye on Isabelle, stair chomping is not recommended. Although this pup ate his own baby teeth, so he really will eat anything...


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Bless your MIL.... mine was the same, she kept saying 'you have every chance' 'just stay positive' 'i am sure it's going to work' bless her and lo and behold she was right so i think there is a lot to be said for PMA   I remember my worst day was day 10 where we went out to lunch and i just burst out crying in a pub full of people   Next day i had my PMA back though and tested with a faint +   
I will deffo keep an eye on Isabelles teething habits!! I have the most ridiculous images in my head of ur pup gurning to try and chew his own teeth


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

where is the summer!!!!

Shortie -   has the dog done much damage? ?hope u r not going too mad and that your mil is right.    

sammoom-morning!!!!

haven't managed anything other than feeding and changing aflie this morning .... gonna be one of those days me thinks.

hi every1 else


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats was a nice chipper 'Morning' Cleo!! Thank you and  right back at you (although yes i know that technically it's afternoon)


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam moon - thnks fo the sunshine!! t has just absolutly piddled it down here!


Just wanted to say thank you all so much for your support, kind words and pm's, you've made me feel much better and  know i shoudn't be so hard on myself. This is the hardest job i have ever done, teaching 38 kids is a breeze comapred to this!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo hunnie you are doing a perfect job.I went to colchester today for a spot of shopping but missed the best part of all the sales.Never mind there will be another time.Can't believe how long I was there for for such little amount of shopping,plus had to stop to feed Natasha half way through.Got a few looks but thought sod you she is hungry and i am feeding her.I just forgot how many lifts you have to use  
She went 5 hours again last night then I woke up later before she did.Do you use any creams on Alfies skin?Natasha is really dry and it's lik she is sheding a snakes skin in some places .Not too sure if I want to cream her up as my sister put baby oil on my neice and it brought her up in a spotty rash  xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooty, that is perfectly normal and the skin will shed itself and will naturally normalise. It is because they were in water in the womb, it goes all dry and sheds off and then becomes normal. Just ignore the people staring, you will find that most of them turn out to be old ladies smiling at a newborn anyway!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Like Julia said hun, it's totally normal   You can use aqueus cream on it though and that will help it along (its very mild water based cream so should not bring her out in a rash)


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks little Mo and Sam it's so flakey after I have held her it's like i've had a snow storm on my black top


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

yep was right, its been one of those days! Did manage to give Alfie a bath though   DH came home from work early and i thought great!! As 've had a crap night and day and he can take over. He did one feed, had a shower and is now in bed   Men hey   Alfie as usual is attached to my shoulder, love him dearly though.... both my boys  

Sooty - i have resisted the temptation to use anything on Alfies skin. The dryness is still there in places though. Not sure when u can use shampoo, bubbles etc either?? Glad town went well, you see t in a whole new lght don't you?? Me and shelley couldn't beleive how baby unfriendly some places were. 

Julia - how did the lumpy food go?? well i hope. I have found out all miy weight watchers stuff and am going to aeot to folow it from home   will see how i get on.

Hope dh wakes up soon. I must be terrible for him onlyhaving 7 hours of unbroken sleep a night!

Love cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

I use Johnsons baby bath, I have right from the start, then sometimes a nice massage with baby lotion. I've hardly ever used talc, I think it can dry out the skin a bit and you have to make sure if u do use it to cover the baby's mouth and nose, so they don't inhale all the little particales (I've spelt that word a number of different ways and none of them look right   ) As for the B/F I did it wherever I wanted to, they need feeding and if people don't like it, then let them move.

Do u all still look at ur babies and think "God ur actually mine" I still do and Isaac is nearly 16 months  

Isaac is poorly, he has a snotty nose. I keep looking out for signs that its not swine flu, but he hasn't got a temperature and he doesn't seem to b achey and he still has a good appitite.

Need to wash the pots, speak later.

Jo Jo xxx

P.S, Cleo - Men try living with 5 of the bu**ers


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well I was very surprised to see this thread here.  Is it a new board rule?  I guess it is a good sign in one way because I think just 18 months back there would never have been enough mums, mums to be or those interested in them to keep it going.

Tricksy - Really sorry to hear your news.

Well I am off on holiday tomorrow but will try and post again when I get back.  I found it impossible to keep up with the main thread but may have a better chance with this one.

Sam


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

What an evening we had last night,Natasha fed and cryed and fed and cryed she just wouldn't settle at all.We bathed her again to try and calm her that was ok then she screamed when taken out.A real ear peicing csream.I just hope she is getting enough milk from me.How do you know for sureShe has wet and dirty nappies but my boobs are not so sore or rock solid anymore so it making me wonder.  She went off at 1030-2 then about 3-6 when I got up with her leaving Keith in bed.Think the tiredness is getting to Keith as he was getting snappy with her which really p****d me off.Told him to go in the other room if he cant cope.It annoyes me as he lays ther and say i'm tired,How the hell did he think I felt after 2-3 days labour c section then no more than a couple of hours sleep a night in Harwich hospital for 3 nights as other babies were crying then the constent breast feeding he even tells her now that it's time for dairy crest  ,I didn't complain untill the Thursday when I wanted to home due the lack of sleep,I hope today is not so unsettled,Sorry rant over xxxxx
Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooty,

It is a good sign that your boobs are not rock solid or sore any more, when the milk comes in it makes your boobs feel like that, and after that should stabilise itself. They are not meant to feel like that the whole time. However, you should feel like your boobs are heavy, and you will find also that if you are late for a feed you may start leaking (nice! Also, watch out in the cold aisle in Tesco, I always had major wet patches in there and had to walk round with my arms crossed). I am sure you have enough milk, just make sure you are drinking LOADS (you will also find that you may get thirsty when you feed, make sure you get yourself a glass of water prepared before starting feeding, and get into this routine before your partner goes back to work, that way you won't have to pull her off to get yourself a drink). 

When my brother and his wife had their first child he completely fell to pieces, he slept on the sofa and complained how he could not cope with having a noisy baby and could not cope without his sleep. My sister in law said she could have thrown him out, he was so useless, but they muddled through and now have 3 children, so he got used to the crying! By the way, the first few weeks are the hardest, you WILL get through it, but unfortunately the sleep deprivation makes you feel like a zombie. Big hugs, you are doing a great job. Have you thought about expressing milk so that you can get Natasha used to a bottle, and have the occasional feed that way? Then you could both take turns in having a good night's sleep. We did not introduce James to a bottle until he was about 9 months, and by then he would not take it as he loved his bitty too much  , but with Alex he had one at 3 months, at which stage I gave up feeding him as I was just too tired (felt very guilty about itfor a long time but he is not complaining and loves the formula). Anyway, don't worry about it, you will get through it and she will be fine


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Little mo have already tryed one expressed feed and she wouldn't take it plus it made my nipple so sore it weeped.It's better now thank god.When I went to see my GP about my scar he asked why I was expressing as well when she had wet and dirty nappies.I told him the midwife told me to try it and he told me not to confuse her.I think to be honest if she had took it and it helped I would of continued too but as she didn't may leave it a while.
I noticed they have just started leaking a little  .
I never even thought of making myself drink more,With being out shopping yesterday I may of got a little dehydrated and maybe that affected her a little xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

And make sure you have a good intake of calories too ... remember you are providing all the nutrients for both of you. If you are not eating enough she won't be getting enough nutrition in the milk.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sooty - i'm with you on the men thing!! For the first time last night, dh dd all the night feeds. He only came and woke me up for the 5 o'clock one. He said Alfie's stirring and needs a feed, when i went in there Alfie was fast asleep and styed that way for the next hour   Whcih of course was good but you know what i mean.

Sorry last night was unsettled, that's exactly how Alfie was and then the health visitor said it was colic. He was brnging his knees up though and really crying. They told us not to over stimiulate him. Only gives baths in the morning   , try not to handle him too much, have cuddles at feed time, after winding keep him uprght for 20 mins (as he is often sick if not) then put him to bed as this will help him digest his food. Alfie has got better, the crying isn't every night now and it doesn't always last all through the night.

Sam - welcome back, have a good holiday.

Hi everyone else.
Love cleo xxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

sooty:
Sorry natasha was unsettled yesterday, hope she is feeling better today.
My dh would wake in the morning and say Faith sleeped through last night what a good girl and I'd be like No I was up 3 times he never got disturbed by her!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cleo;
Glad alfie is settling down into a routine and sleeping better.

Sam2995
Nice to here from you have a good holiday.

Samonmoon:
Hope you are all well.

Hi to the others

Take care Liz xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Liz    Sounds like my partner,I got up at 1 to feed Natasha and he didn't wake till after I changed her bum and put her back in her mosses basket.He did hear her at 5 though and got up.We have been up a while now and he is still in bed how lucky are they.Not that i'm complaining i'd get up at 4 everyday if I really had too  
She was a little more settled last night just been quite sick though  think she was a little greedy on the boob milk.
I had a funny turn last night.Had the same happen last Tuesday as well.Had a really weird feeling in the bottom of my rib cage,It felt like my chest was closing in was quite scarey.Knew It wasn't my heart as not high enough and my breathing was ok but the pressure was the whole way round my back as well,Was also very hot with it.It passed after about hour and an half.My partner phoned my midwife who told us to phone the oncall doctor but he wasn't to fussed by it.I think it may still be wind from the c section or something to do with the infection I got in the wound as had a swab done last Tuesday.But by friday the scar was dry and not oozzing so doctor said no need for antibiotics as it sounds like my body has cleard the infection itself.Now i'm not so sure,Might pop and see my gp tomorrow,Just dont want to waste their time and kind of feel like I am  xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Been at work all weekend so been missing Faith, I am really enjoying this age.

Sooty:
That aounds scary!!! I have not had a c section but have heard you get really bad wind hope thats what it is.

Jojo;
How are the wedding plans going? Not long now is it are you getting nervous?

Cleo;
Did you sell your house? When do hope to move to Aus?

Samonthemoon:
Do you go to many groups with Isabelle?

Take care Liz xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Where is everyone


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls,

Sorry we went away camping yesterday with our VW club upto Waxham in norfolk so have been busy busy   

Sooty~ Sound advice there from Julia.... i remember being worried about how much Isabelle used to take on the boob but they will feed more when having growth spurts and it does make you feel empty... just keep feeding feeding and then feeding some more as the more you do it the more milk you produce. Sadly i had to stop at 3 months as my left boob stopped producing milk at about 4wks   so it was just too much for righty to keep up with on her own   

Liz~ We go to mummy & toddler swimming and a baby bounce group at the local library (nursery rymes with actions ect) and then just see friends the rest of the week as a few of my friends have babies ranging from 10 months upto 2yrs. It keeps us pretty busy and now that it's the school hols were super busy!! Sorry you've been working so much hun   I can only imagine how much it must suck to have to leave her. 

Cleo~ Glad Alfie is settling a bit   I can honestly say that having a routine for Isabelle is the best thing i ever did! She knows whats supposed to be happening and i'm sure it makes her bedtimes a lot easier.

Jo Jo~ I totally look at Isabelle all the time and think my god how lucky am i   So in love with her its unreal! 

Julia~ How r you doing hun??

Sam2995~ How r you doing hun?? 

Sam xXx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone my partners neice has posted some pictures of Natasha on faccebook.There should be a link on the left hand side of the page(I can see it hope others can too)They were about taken 8 days ago if you can't look at my ******** pm me your name x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

had a very tiring night, only about 1 hrs sleep   Alfie just would not settle anywhere but on me. He screamed for a feed at 2 and 4, then DH cam in to say goodbye on his way to work at 6. Very tired today. Off to meet a new baby friend today, the lovely tricksy put me in touch with her (her bessie mate!!) I've met her once b4 but still a bit nervous, plus not really looking my best    We were going to walk from hers to the arc, but the weather s terrble!!

Sam moon - hope you had a great time camping. 

Lz -   house not sold yet. Our hip expires next month too so we need to decide what we're doing. On the one hand i'm glad no one s coming to view, but on the other we need to sell it. Vsa's are still going through, i guess when we get the ok we'll be n more of a rush to sell.

Hi to everyone else!!

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Cleo:
I think that hip thing is a waste of money as you still get a house surveyed when you buy it so whats the piont of it other than take are money  Silly law. Hope you get some luck with it. I hated people coming round are house or worst still the ones that cancel with half an hour till they are due to come  How is Alfie. Did you have a nice time the other day with your baby friend?

Sooty:
How is your lo doing hope she is still sleeping well. 

Julia:
How are the holidays going? James already bored? I think they get longer each year.

Hi everyone else

Just found out one of Faiths friends has got swine flu  and she was with him yesterday. But a friend who works at doctors say's they are saying it's better to get it now before it mutates to something worst. But i'm hoping not because I hate seeing Faith ill.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi mummies babbies and bumps 

hope ur all ok and starting to get into routines and sleeping better  and babbies and bumps are growing big and strong     if anyone is interested i have started a diary if u want to follow how im doing as soon i will be on here telling u all about my bump and i can go on about it as much as i want         
  
sooty,natasha is just scrummy and ur looking good.   

cleo,hi hunny how is the diet going? and the little man love ya lots.   

liz,hi hunny,glad ur af come good luck with ur bloods,how scarey about faiths friend having swine flu hope she doesnt get it,really hope ur ok to.  

joj,bet isaac looks fab in his outfit bless wounder how long he stays clean init    not long now hunny.  


lots of love.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All

Shelley, looking forward to reading your diary, where will that be then? And also reading about your pregnancy on here very soon, now that we have the perfect thread for it. Can't wait to see you with a bump too!

Cleo, how is Alfie getting on? How are the nights? Did the meeting with Tricksy's friend go well? Hope things are going well and you are getting used to things now. Did you join WW? Bet you lose the baby weight really quickly (unlike me lol!)

Morning to everyone else. James has gone into London with my mum and dad to visit my brother who is just back from America, but I am so worried about it, won't settle until he is home safe and sound. Very irrational I know, but I can't help it!

xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning ladies - i hope you are all well

Just a quickie cos im at work - just wanted to say that i cant wait to read all about your bfp Shell - you must be so excited about cycling again - wishing you lots of luck and love    

Cleo + Alfie hope you are doing ok  

Sooty + Natasha - you too  

Little Mo - hunny i know how hard it is to let anyone else look after your child - everyday we drop Ben off at work exp' i worry until i see him again - not very reassuring but trust me the worry never stops!  

 to all the other mummies, bumps etc

Laters


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi ladies just typed a long post and lost it 

sorry not been keeping up well
Shelley how are you. Would be very interested to read your diary and look forward to your bfp

Cleo thanks for the card. Gllad Alfie is doing well. Don't beat yourself up about the weight loss. You'kll prob find it starts to drop off in a few weeks when your body starts to get back to normal,

sooty hope you and natasha are  well. Will try look at your pics on ** in a min.

Angel/ little Mo I agree you never stop worrying. I worry about silly things. I'm sure dd thinks her middle name is "be careful"! 

Liz hope faith is ok and not developed swine flu

Jojo not long til your wedding now, very exciting, Have a wonderful time

Well i'll try and keep up abit more but in the mean time, love to all

kittyx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Little bit quiet around here girlies   

Hope you are all doing well?? I'm cracking on with my diet atm so getting out of the house as much as possible to try and avoid picking at whatevers in the cuboards   
Off to play in the park today then swimming this arvo......  i will tone up this jelly belly!! 

Sam xXx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hey!

Am readng buit finding it soo hard to post. typnig one handed takes ages.

love 2 all

cleo

ps liz - we actually had a viewing yest!!!! went well bu don't think they want it


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Shelley,
I can't wait to read your diary and follow your pregnancy on here!!!! How exciting about cycling again.

Cleo:
I know about not getting much time to post thats my problem. but reading.

sooty:
How is natasha doing how is her skin?

Julia:
How did James trip go? When do you go to disneyland?

Angel:
How is your stepson doing, Hope he has realised how much trouble he is getting in to?

Kitty;
How does your lo like school?

Samonthemoon:
I love swimming but never seem to get the time hope you had fun.

Hi to anyone i've missed

take care Liz xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelly I will be following your diary xxxx

Liz Natasha's skin is fine now.She has shed a layer of skin now so is looking alot better.Also this bottom butter I use on her bottom is just lovely,How is your little one doing xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just posting and lost it so here we go again with a much shorter version.

Just got back from a very wet week in the New Forest.  To be honest the whole holiday was a bit of a disaster and I am pleased to be home.  I think we had heavy rain every day but one so it was really difficult trying to amuse a 5 month old and 17 month old.  Luckily we were staying in a very nice lodge, well it was nice when we first got there but we soon had to move the furniture all around to stop Amy climbing everywhere and became a total mess.

Anyone else paranoid like me about this swine flu?  I'm not worried about me getting it but I am really scared about the little ones.  They were both ill recently with tonsillitis and that was bad enough - just don't know how they would cope with anything more severe.  In fact I was so paranoid about them catching it this week on holiday that I spent the first few days getting my anti-bacterial gel out every chance I couldn't.  Not that that did a lot for us - we all came down with colds mid week!  I guess if we are going to get it then we will but there is not a lot we can do about it.

Liz - Great to hear that you are going to be trying again soon.  Was this always the plan or have you suddenly got broody again?

Tricksy - Hope you are OK.

Shelley - Look forward to reading your diaries.

There are so many new members on the old thread that I don't know.  It seems like a million years ago that I was there posting upteen times a day.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sam2995 - Great to see you posting hun    sorry about your holiday being a bit of a disaster  

Shell - Can't wait to hear all your news - when do you start hun?

Sam - Awww your little girl looks well cute

Sooty/Cleo - Hope you girls are doing ok and getting a little bit of sleep  

Liz - How are you feeling about getting back on the wagon again?

Well no news with me really i've got a bump now it seems to have popped out overnight and weighed myself yesterday morning and have put on a whopping 11LB!!!     

Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lisa - That's what happened with me - my bump just suddenly popped out one day.  I really miss not having a bump, it is great actually loving having a big belly for a few months of our lives.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

As you all know the lovely JoJo - gets married very soon and Cathie and I wondered how everyone would feel about a get together to help her celebrate - JoJo is aware of this by the way  

Obviously there is not alot of time left so i will need everyone to let me know if they are free asap - JoJo cant do a thursday so we need to work around that and she has also suggested The Farmhouse at Kesgrave, Jojo maybe you could find a website for it hunny please?

Hope we can get something sorted.

Emms


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone, how are we all doing??

Its very quiet on here.

Well we left Alfie last night with Shelley and greg who did a fantastic job. We have stopped all medicine for colic as we felt that it wasn't really helping and we were right. He's still unsettled but he was when he was on it all anyway.

Liz - how's things hun?? Any news on your cycle??

Lisa - oooh can't wait to see your bump hun.

was hoping to post more but Alfie is callng!!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo;
It's a shame the colic meds did not help but like you say no point taking it if it's not making a diference.

Sooty;
How is Natasha growing loads I bet.

Angel:
How is ds enjoying the holiday's big year at school next term isn't it.

Lisa:
I loved having a bump I just stroked it all the time. I had hardly put any weight on up to 20w then piled on 3 1/2 stone after that to make up!!!!!!

Julia:
How are the boys doing bet Alexs is getting around loads now and anoying James.

Jojo:
Not long till the big day. Hope the sun shines!!!!

Sam2007:
How are your girls? 

Samonmoon:
Are you having a holiday this year?

I am still waiting to here back from bourn about an appointment have chased them once so will leave it till the end of next week to ring again.
Faith is well. Been out of nappies now for 6weeks now. So weird.
Does anyone fancy meeting up? Some where with a play bit for Faith to let rip!!! 

Hi anyone Ive missed

Take care Liz x x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hiya Liz, Would love to meet up somewhere, but as u know things are a bit busy for me at the mo. Maybe in September when all the kids have gone back to school. Well done Faith, its seems strange not having to buy nappies, doesn't it? I just can't believe how fast they grow up. Have u managed to get ur day 2 bloods done yet? I hope they move a bit faster for u. Have u still managed to resist the ciggies?

Hi to every1 else. I will try and do a longer personals list later, but Isaac is now wanting his tea.

Love to all Jo Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick post because it is late and it is my turn to get up and do the early shift (we take turns for a lie in at weekends).  Hope you are all having a good weekend.  It is a good one for me because I was out for a birthday last night and went to a wedding anniversary party together.  Two events in one weekend is a very exiting weekend for me nowadays.

Liz - Hi, glad to hear you've managed to get Faith out of nappies already.  Well done Faith.  Both of my two are doing well thanks.  Already beginning to fight over toys which is quite funny.

Cleo - Both of my two had colic and I think I tried every medication going.  Nothing worked and they just simply grew out of it in the end.

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

PS  Just in case anyone is confused I am both Sam2995 and Sam2007.  Think I started out as Sam2995 but had a break form the board for a couple of months due to moving house.  Well when I tried to go online again, Sam2995 was rejected as a member.  So I rejoined as Sam2007 and nowadays both seem to work.  Unfortunately I keep forgetting which one to log in as.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ladies!!! 

Sorry for lack of comunication but we've been away on hollibobs and just trying to keep the kids amused through the hols!! 
Hope ur all doing well?? We moved Isabelle into her own room a few days ago.... was really sad to not have her in our room   But she seems to be doing good in her own room so i'm going to stick with it   

Sam xXx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

we're doing ok here. I got a book, the baby whisperer, and have been trying some of her techniques whch really seem to be helping settle Alfie. Simple things like making sure i put him down for a nap, previously we were just letting him fall asleep on us and then putting him down. Its really helped him and us at night as now he's not on us all the time we can try and get some sleep. We have also started swaddlng him, which he really likes, did anyone else do this??

Sammon - hope the holiday was good. What was the weather like??

Liz - how you doing hun? 

Sam 2007 - sounds like you had a busy weekend. Your 2 are so close together, how do you cope? I find t hard with one. I remember you saying that you wanted to try again soon after number 1 as you are most fertile. That's what we are thinking but i'm not sure i could cope f i fell pregnant, but then i don't want to have to have Ivf again. Its so hard isn't it.  I guess you just get on with it. The dr said its highly unlikely i will get pregnant naturally anyway    But what do they know. 

Lisa - thinking of you on tuesday hun and your 20 week scan! Half way point!!

Jojo - guess you're a mrs now!! Hope the day went well and enjoy your honey moon.


Love to all Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ Yep i swaddled my DS and he loved it   think it made him feel safe and warm and he slept a lot better. My DDs hated it though as they both liked to be able to move about at night and felt to hot once swaddled   Weather in norfolk was lovely surprisingly!! We didn't have much bad weather at all  

Well i'm on CD35 now and always come on by CD31 so a little confused about what my body is upto?! Oh well i'm sure AF will show her face sooner or later  

Sam xXx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cleo - In my opinion the hardest baby to look after is the newborn, so life for me is getting easier as time goes by.  Having two with a close age gap really is great and I am coping fine though I must admit I am lucky because I have family close by and a dh who is a very hands on dad.  There have been some moments when I feel guilty for having had two so close because I can't be as hands on with Amy (my oldest) as I would have liked to be because I have Chloe to deal with.  For instance, in the mornings I feed Chloe her bottle and Amy has to sit next to me and feed herself.  Now she seems perfectly happy with this but I sometimes feel sad because I know I would have been cuddling her if Chloe hadn't been about.  BUT those moments are very rare and more than surpassed by the relationship that is blossoming between the two.  Amy loves Chloe to death (she gets more than 100 kisses a day) and Chloe is entertained all day long by watching what Amy is up to.  Honestly though, I've got into a routine and I cope fine.  In some ways having two to look after is easier because you are so busy that you have no time to feel bored or lonely (as I did sometimes with Amy).  As far as being pregnant with a baby to look after goes, I think it was only the last few weeks I struggled (with the lifting) a bit.  So I'd say just go for it and let nature takes its course.  

Was there any reason why Alfie came early?  I don't think I was reading the board at that time?

Sam - Has your AF come yet? 

Lisa - Good luck with your scan.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just to let you all know that i had my 20 week scan yesterday and everything is great,  it was so detailed it was amazing, very emotional and just so so happy.

I have put my scan photo in the gallery if anyone wants to have a look.

Hi to everyone  

love Lisa xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sam~ Yes AF turned up   It was all a little bitter sweet tbh..... i mean i'm certainly not trying to have another yet as i've kinda resighned myself to the fact that we won't be able to have another baby without ICSI again (or FET) but there's always a small part of me that would love an au natural miracle   Sounds like ur doing great with 2  

Lisa~ Congrats on ur scan!! Did you find out the flavour?? Right off to have a peek at ur bubba now  

Sam xXx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lisa - I think you got a really good scan picture there.  Lovely.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

How's everyone doing?? It's gone very quiet on here   Hope babyss are all doing well  

Sam xXx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI al,

my lap top is broken   my brother has kindly lent me his for a while so i can nip on here.

Sam - thanks for your advice hun. We are going to just se what happens.

Sammoon - hi hun, hope you're ok??

Love to everyone else
Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope your all having a good BH    

thanks for your comments on my scan photo  

Hope everyones doing ok
love lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

LIsa ---ooooh just noticed your ticker, not long til your next milestone!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just checking in and seeing how all the baby and bumps are doing?? 

Sam xXx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just popping on for some advice really.  Have had a letter with first midwife appointment through and wondered what to expect?  They didn't give a time - just pm - so is it a case of waiting in all arvo for midwife to turn up?  I have rung and left a message with them but I'm not sure how good they are at responding  

Also, was your 12 week scan definitely on 12 weeks?  Am a little bit concerned as my dates seem to be varying and I don't want to miss out on the bloods/scan etc.

Thanks all  

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Bh~ Unfortunatly i seem to remember having to wait ican get hold of her then she should be able to give you a rough time frame. n for the midwife although if you can get hold of her then she should be able to give you a rough time frame. As for 12wk scan, i had mine with DD1 at 8wks, DS1 at 9wks and Isabelles was at 11wks. It shouldn't interfere with bloods ect as it's basically just a dating scan   Hope that helps  

Sam xXx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Bhopes

Just wanted to ditto what Sam has said,  My first midwife appointment, i was given a time and she actually came to the house for the first one,  it took about an hour (mostly form filling) and bloodpressure check and blood test forms.  I had my scan bang on 12 weeks but know of others who have had scans after 12 weeks and all ok its just to give you a definate date.

When is your 12 week scan?

Hi to Sam too,  love your piccie of your little sweetie........pretty little dress 

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Sam/Lisa - thanks for your advice    It's odd cos the letter from the midwife says she'll come on the 15.10.09 (although the 09 looks like 01!) and then written "pm".  So I don't know whether I'll have to be there from 12 and just wait or if there is actually a time slot. I'll probably try to work from home in the morning but it's awkward for DH as he would like to be there and he can't leave london til 1230 at the earliest and it would be sods law the midwife would turn up then    I did ring yesterday and left a message, their answer phone says we will ring back but may not be immediately, which is fine as this isn't urgent, but does make me wonder that they'll be really busy throughout.  

When I got home y'day I had the letter for the 12 week scan so that's the week after on the 23rd.  I'm really vague on dates   but going by my dates that'll make it 11w2d but going by the scan y'day that'll make me 12w1d. Just      that all will be well then    

Thanks again girls,

Bx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

No worries and good luck for the scan hun  

Thanks Lisa.... can't believe ur 26wks now!!! Did you find out the flavour??

Sam xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just wondered how many of you were still around FF and how you all are?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi sam,


good to hear from you! I'm still around, but don't post much. As you see by my ticker, i now have 2 gorgeous boys!


I'm still very good friends with a few of the others and we meet up all the time, but don't think many of them post anymore.


How is life treating you? Are you on ********?


Love Cleo xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Still about    Just don't post as much really    Don't post on the isis thread anymore as i felt a little awkward after having bb. 
How are you all doing? xx


----------

